# Luggage



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Some of you travelers out there. We looked at some luggage last night Samsonite, American Tourister and Delsey. Delsey boasted anti zipper theft and TSA lock. Any recommendationslane:


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

I've had all. Put a TSA approved lock on them and never had a problem.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

As expensive as Samsonite and American Tourister are, I usually just buy the cheapest thing I can find. I can buy 3 sets of cheap luggage for the cost of the good stuff.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Since I was traveling a lot I broke down and bought an American Tourister. I felt I paid way too much for it... and on the first use the zipper disintegrated. Not just came loose... I took it to a repair shop and the guy said he had never seen one fall apart so bad - and that zippers are not covered in the warranty. He wanted about half the cost of the bag to replace the zipper. I packed it and strapped it shut when I moved over here. got the zipper replaced for p300. It is a great bag now.

Honestly one of the cheapest bags I have is from eBags.com. It is their own brand and has held up better than anything other bag I have ever owned. And at about 1/3 of the cost. I drug it around Mexico stuffed with diving gear, around the provinces here, great bag. 

well... I just went to the eBags site, for the first time in about 3 years... man have their prices gone up! But it is still a good bag. (my particular bag is not shown anymore, of course)


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

c_acton98 said:


> Some of you travelers out there. We looked at some luggage last night Samsonite, American Tourister and Delsey. Delsey boasted anti zipper theft and TSA lock. Any recommendationslane:



Not sure if you're in the US but since you mention those brands are available to you maybe you are?

If so, Walmart has a rolling 32-in duffle for 18 bucks that I use as checked luggage. Holds an amazing amount of stuff. I put a TSA lock on them and never have had a problem. 18 bucks is cheap enough to leave behind which I do sometimes. It also compacts and zips up into a small size so easy to bring home in another bag. Plus since they roll really easy to drag around. I used to use boxes till I discovered these.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Not sure if you're in the US but since you mention those brands are available to you maybe you are?
> 
> If so, Walmart has a rolling 32-in duffle for 18 bucks that I use as checked luggage. Holds an amazing amount of stuff. I put a TSA lock on them and never have had a problem. 18 bucks is cheap enough to leave behind which I do sometimes. It also compacts and zips up into a small size so easy to bring home in another bag. Plus since they roll really easy to drag around. I used to use boxes till I discovered these.


No my friend I am in PI these I found at SM. They are a little on the high priced side. Been to a few Walmart Kmart type shops here and they offer nothing but JUNK.
Its tough to decide I don't travel a lot but at the same time security is necessary. Although most of the valuables I carry on. The again 511 pants and my wifes clothes are not cheap either:noidea:


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

We've only had evidence of bags being opened by security a couple times. One was a bag of pancake flour with a hole in it and taped over, guess testing if it was cocaine. We've had bags of all different quality levels make it fine, again with the TSA lock on it. Boxes though get the hell beaten out of them but have all made it too lol


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> We've only had evidence of bags being opened by security a couple times. One was a bag of pancake flour with a hole in it and taped over, guess testing if it was cocaine. We've had bags of all different quality levels make it fine, again with the TSA lock on it. Boxes though get the hell beaten out of them but have all made it too lol


Valuable input I appreciate it Gave you a Thank for your cred


----------



## jackstraw (Dec 28, 2014)

4yrs ago, I bought a cheap no name brand set of luggage. It has a hard plastic shell, bought a adjustable strap that gos around the outside to keep it closed in case the zipper breaks, and a tsa lock. Never had a problem, 3 trips overseas a year


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

This is what it goes through.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I've seen them thrown from the aircraft hold on the the runway below. I don't buy expensive cases anymore as they just get knocked to hell from the first use.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Gary D said:


> I've seen them thrown from the aircraft hold on the the runway below. I don't buy expensive cases anymore as they just get knocked to hell from the first use.


I had 2 brand new bags ruined first flight on delta in 2010....so i dont waste much on bags anymore. Wheel broke off on one...rip in other.


----------

